# are those Nemerteans?



## Psychocow (1 mo ago)

I found these in my enclosure about a month ago and didn't really give them attention.
now two of my isopods are dead and don't know why, are these worms the cause?
If yes, can still feed the dead isopods to my bearded dragon?
(size: about 1 mm)


----------



## Dust252 (2 mo ago)

I can't tell you what those worms are, neither why your isopods died but I wouldn't feed anything that died for an unknown reason to another animal. Especialy when wondering about some unknown worms in the same tank.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nematodes and before your mind goes to the parasitic kind, yours are likely harmless soil detrivores that just happened to be in the same enclosure as your isopods.


----------

